# Bones Bench - Pics



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey there all. Its rare that i get to post anything "new" here without a hundred people before me already doing the same thing. So here is my first go round making something from scratch. I wish i could take the credit for the fantastic craftmanship of the legs, but it was my husband. I was all set to just use plain cement tubes with the square topper, but NOOOO that was boring "anyone could do it like that" so i said, "FINE YOU DO IT" and boy did he. He still used the cement tubes for support but made them a little smaller and added foam rings and some fancy carving. I painted them and the top using gray latex and then that stone flex paint. I cant believe how good they turned out. They are a little lopsided, but only on the one side that he wrapped everything around and thats going to be in the back. Besides who wants it perfect anyway and they look it from afar. I just love it. I did the top with my very first try using a dremel. THANKS LAGROUSOME for all your help and encouragment. I think it turned out quite well and cant wait to put it out in my yard.










NOOO COMMENTS ON THE GARBAGE CAN it makes a great paint shelf.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Looks great turtle. Nice "new" prop. I have not seen one like that.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

VERY nice Turtle...Your lettering looks flawless and the total finish looks just like stone- hope nobody sits on it!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow! It's beautiful!!! You did a wonderful job.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hats off to ya!!!!! Looks great....neat idea.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Great bench Turtle! I'm telling you right now, if you aren't careful you WILL have someone try to sit on it...it looks so real. Bravo!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you so much. EEEE that feels really good. THANKS  I plan to have a skeleton sitting on it so i should be able to avoid it. ((CROSSING FINGERS)) It does have a wood base to support the skeleton so im just hoping that doesnt cause a problem. I may go and get a cheapy foam one. Any thoughts on what to coat it with to seal it? THANKS


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That looks wonderful! You did a great job. I especially like the chipped look on the sides. IMHO, you don't need to seal it. You used latex paint.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

OOh me likey


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thats true SI i did. Thanks SM


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thats sweet looking T!!! Way to go! And way to get your hubby to help ya! I knew he was a closet halloween'er


----------



## cindyt7 (Aug 7, 2007)

Beautiful work as alwaways!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great. You do really nice work using your dremel. Hard to believe it was your first time it turned out so well.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

****Lagrousome dancing around in circles****
Yea!!!!!!!! That bench is AWSOME!!!!!!
I love the style and the fleck stone! I''ll have to try that!
Your lettering is PERFECT!!!!!

Way to go Turtle!!!!
(& you are welcome for the tips)......but now I will say Thank You in advance as I head out to the craft store for some fleck stone!!!

BTW, I know most do not seal their work, but mine still stay a little "soft" even with the paint, so I do like adding a light coat of spar urethane. It just seems to make the prop a little "harder" so it doesn't nick up so easy!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow T!, you're becoming quite the prop builder. That bench really does look like the real deal. First time with a Dremmel huh?...looks like ya been doing it for a long time. Excellent job sweetie!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone. I really appreciate the kudos especially from all the talented folks on here.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That looks great T! WOOT! 
Tell your hubby he did a beautiful job on the legs too. For a second there I thought maybe you had turned the legs on a lathe.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

actually it was with his drill. similarly to how a guy did his post toppers on i think moonlit project. 
http://usersites.horrorfind.com/home/halloween/juggernaut/columns/topcap/top.html

He did that to the pieces


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

T, that really turned out great!!! It looks so much like concrete. I wanta see a pic with your skelly too.


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Don't take this the wrong way as it's meant to be a complement, but it looks like something you could buy at a wally mart.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Very nice bench, Turtle


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks again for all of your great comments. They really helped boost my ego.


----------

